# Car Brands You Like?



## bmwexecutive (Mar 22, 2006)

When it comes to car manufactures that I really like the line-up consists of (in order):

BMW
Porsche
Audi

Maybe in a few years when I've got a net worth to afford a $100K+ car my lineup might include Bentley or something of the sort. But for now, BMW, Porsche and Audi is where it's at. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bmw
lotus
mazda


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

BMW, Mazda, Subaru, Toyota trucks/SUVs


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

bmw, honda, toyota


----------



## Bob Shiftright (Feb 3, 2006)

Porsche (There really IS no substitute!)
BMW (Performance)
Honda (Value)


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

BMW
Aston Martin
Ferrari
Porsche


----------



## DavidNY (Feb 18, 2006)

BMW
Aston Martin
Bentley


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

bmw
porsche
aston martin
infiniti


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

BMW, Porsche, Honda/Acura, Lexus/Toyota, Mini

High end, Aston Martin and Lamborghini


----------



## Bawlz (Jul 5, 2006)

BMW 
Porsche
Mercedes
VW
Toyota
Suzuki
Rickshaw


----------



## JFS (Oct 17, 2003)

Porsche (911 TT)
BMW (130i)
MINI (Cooper S)
Audi (S3)


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Porsche
Mazda 
Respect Infiniti for some fun mixed with great reliability. 
Respect Lexus for being reliable.
Honda/Acura - reliable, great resale

Car makes I don't like:
BMW (yes i'm on my second BMW, their cars suck but they're fun to drive)
Mercedes
Audi/VW AG
Anything American
Korean brands
Toyota, Nissan, Mitsubishi, Suzuki
English brands
Italian brands


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

BMW (duh)
Ferarri
Aston Martin
Porsche
Maserati
Audi


----------



## the_s_rabbit (Mar 8, 2005)

Like:
BMW
Mazda

Respect:
Honda
Toyota (all brands)

Hate:
Everything else! Except exotics.


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

BMW- I wonder why.... lol

Acura- Value, kinda blah styling

Mazda- Great Styling, Performance, and handling for the price you pay.

Lexus is just OK. Period Good reliablility etc.

Porsche- may be getting a 911 cabriolet soon. YAY!!!

Jaguar (I have to say that i like the jag styling, but the whole car does nothing for me.

Audi / VW- they are kinda nice.... but dont do anything for me.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Mazda = Ford, by the way


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

MrTex said:


> Mazda = Ford, by the way


Mazda's I know are owned by Ford; but they are still built in Japan actually. :thumbup:

-e60lover


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

MrTex said:


> Mazda = Ford, by the way


Really, what's the ford version of the MX-5? The Mazda3's ford cousin is the euro focus but no such connection exists here. The Mazda6 pre-dates the Fusion/Zephyr et al and they don't have a mazdaspeed version. RX-8...yeah no ford version.

Drive a Mazda-tuned vehicle and drive its Ford cousin when they are built on the same chassis...if you can't tell the difference...

Seriously my Protege ES was as much fun on twisties as my e46 ZHP and e90 330i. The BMWs have more power but they aren't as light or tossable through the twisties. And my Mazda took a beating and kept running perfectly...same can't be said for my e46 (and given how lousy my e90's CA works, it seems only a matter of time before BMW's lousy engineering rears its head). Miatas in the family have all been champs and they're more fun to drive than pretty much anything I've been near that doesn't have Porsche emblem (no comparison to my BMWs).

I stand by Mazda as my number 2. Rock solid, take a beating, light, fun-to-drive, good value for the money. Given their premium on handling and driver feedback, they're my pick as the Japanese BMW but without the engineering problems of real BMWs.


----------



## JayK330 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ferrari - has been the one car I've aspired to own since I was 3.
Lamborghini - the 6.0
Chevrolet - shody quality and more annoying points than I can list, but it's been one great truck. and being in the sport truck scene easy to find mods for it. but no lame cheap ****.

There's a lot more but I'm sort of braindead.


----------



## mscamp (Jan 31, 2005)

Ford
Studebaker
Plymouth
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

<sigh>


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I can find a vehicle in just about every line that I would own. I don't think that applies to Hyundai though....Their cars are over styled rattle traps.

In that class I like Kia much better.


It easy to like high end brands with narrow focus cars. It something when a mass market car is also fun for an enthusiast to drive.


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

BMW
Mercedes Benz (1970-1991)
Porsche
Toyota/Lexus
Nissan/Infiniti
Honda/Acura
Audi


----------



## razzy530 (Nov 8, 2005)

BMW M5
BMW M3
BMW 760Li
BMW X5 4.8Is
BMW E36 M3 CSL (lightweight)

PERIOD!

Nothing, i repeat, nothing for the money comes even close!


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Cars in reality:

BMW
Porsche
Audi

Cars in my dream:

Ferrari
Aston Martin


----------



## look4firstbmw (May 28, 2006)

BMW
Lexus
Jaguar
Infiniti


----------



## DallasBimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

BMW
Toyota(Lexus)
Honda(Acura)


----------



## Chango836 (Oct 2, 2005)

Realistically:

Porsche 
Audi
BMW

Dreaming:

Ferrari
Lambourghini
Bugatti


----------



## Aija (Dec 11, 2005)

Cars i like and for the following reason

*BMW*- Fun driving experience from point A to B. A nice car to roll out to the parties/clubs.

*Lexus *- Reliability and Luxury. Cant beat the pricing of the two combos. Make great commuter cars where i put 32k miles a year on the car.

*Mercedez*- Very sleek design. Great luxury and stunning technology features on the car (they were the first to invent alot of things in the luxury department).

*Nissan Sport cars*- 350Z. No question about it. Beats the current Audi TT and is very fun to drive.

*Mistsubishi*- Wanna race a EVO?


----------



## larsssss (Jun 22, 2006)

Here's my top five:

1. BMW - driving pleasure, design, practicality
2. Porsche - price/performance, design, attention to detail
3. Ferrari - performance, design, history
4. Audi - perceived build quality, quattro, interiors
5. Aston Martin - design, design, design


Here's my list of most overrated brands:

1. Mercedes

It's a short list.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

I wasnt saying they're ford quality, just ford owned. I really cant argue, since I've never driven a Mazda.. but I've heard rave reviews about the Miata. If I wanted a roadster and couldnt afford a Z4, it would probably be 3rd in line after a S2000. Now, logically, I would never attempt to own anything smaller than my current 3-series, due to the fact that a gun-toting Billy Bob would probably squash my ass in his F150 super duty. Not the safest thing to own in Texas. I didnt say anything bad about mazda. Im not crazy about em, to me they just seem ordinary and everyone I know that has one is a chick, so I perceive them as feminine, if you will.



blueguydotcom said:


> Really, what's the ford version of the MX-5? The Mazda3's ford cousin is the euro focus but no such connection exists here. The Mazda6 pre-dates the Fusion/Zephyr et al and they don't have a mazdaspeed version. RX-8...yeah no ford version.
> 
> Drive a Mazda-tuned vehicle and drive its Ford cousin when they are built on the same chassis...if you can't tell the difference...
> 
> ...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

MrTex said:


> I wasnt saying they're ford quality, just ford owned. I really cant argue, since I've never driven a Mazda.. but I've heard rave reviews about the Miata. If I wanted a roadster and couldnt afford a Z4, it would probably be 3rd in line after a S2000. Now, logically, I would never attempt to own anything smaller than my current 3-series, due to the fact that a gun-toting Billy Bob would probably squash my ass in his F150 super duty. Not the safest thing to own in Texas. I didnt say anything bad about mazda. Im not crazy about em, to me they just seem ordinary and everyone I know that has one is a chick, so I perceive them as feminine, if you will.


Wow, nice how you've formulated an opinion about a car company without sampling their products.


----------



## Sky Keeper (May 12, 2006)

Infinity/Nissan, Mazda, Honda, subaru, BMW, Toyota,


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

Love: 
BMW
Mazda
Audi
Porsche
Aston Martin
Cadillac
Volvo

Cant stand/hate (wouldnt drive any of them): 
Lexus
Toyota
Nissan
Infiniti
Benz
Subaru
Maybach

Indifferent (like some, probably wouldnt drive though): 
Honda
Acura
Chrysler
Lincoln
Mitsu
Saab
Jaguar


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Love:

BMW
Land Rover
Mercedes
Porsche

Indifferent to:

Audi
VW
Lexus (now own one)
Infiniti
Acura

Hate:

Any Point A to Point B type - no matter who makes it.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

BMW
Ferrari
Porsche
Aston Martin
Lancia
Koenigsegg
Pagani
Lamborghini
Cadillac
Honda
Maserati
Rolls-Royce
Infiniti
Audi
Bugatti


----------



## exmercedesowner (Mar 3, 2006)

BMW -- love my car (530xiT) but do like the 6 series coupe if I wasn't practical 

I really like Maseratis. I love the current spyder and quattroporte. Older Maseratis too, except the biturbo and crap from the 1980s. Maserati Merak...mmmm

Jaguar XK convertibles look really good. Haven't driven one. Would buy one used, after depreciation.

Porsche -- fun to drive, not overly excited about appearance.... 

Mercedes -- nice car, great technology but boring. 

Audi -- fun, good design. 

Aston Martin DB9 Volante


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

kia and daeweo 


i mean jaguar and benz (AMG)

I personally dont like many bmw's expect M cars


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

BMW
JAG
LEXUS
CADI (suv)


DREAM

FERRARI 360 :yikes: 
ASTON MARTIN
PORSCHE


----------

